# Are there any Swedish here. I want to ask you something?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Are there any Swedish here. I want to ask you something? It is something quite important for me. I need to learn that thing? It is about the climate of a Swedish village. I will appreciate it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm Danish, but obviously there's a huge difference between Southern Sweden and Northern Sweden, or the coastal areas/islands versus the mountains or Lapland ... the Southernmost region has a climate more or less like ours (actually large parts of it belonged to Denmark some centuries ago ).


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I'm Danish, but obviously there's a huge difference between Southern Sweden and Northern Sweden, or the coastal areas/islands versus the mountains or Lapland ... the Southernmost region has a climate more or less like ours (actually large parts of it belonged to Denmark some centuries ago ).


First of all, does wikipedia use the official averages for the village ''nikkaluokta''?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikkaluokta

And second, what climate.data.org website refers to is the same nikkaluokta? Please tell that it is the same nikkaluokta.

https://en.climate-data.org/europe/sweden/norrbottens-laen/nikkaluokta-276954/

On an english weather forum, I argued with a swedish member, who was using climate.data.org as a source for places that don't have long term official averages in Turkey. And I was saying climate.data.org website is an inaccurate weather website. He even took this website for a place 
that doesn't have ''long term official averages'' available in my country and added on wikipedia. Wikipedia accepted his ''climate.data.org'' website as a source and banned me for wanting to remove that unofficial source from wikipedia.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Those two are the same Nikkaluokta, right? The same village?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, sorry about the late answer, I really don't see they could be different.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It is cold the ground is covered with snow.



> Midvinternattens köld är hård,
> stjärnorna gnistra och glimma.
> Alla sova i enslig gård
> djupt under midnattstimma.
> ...


The midwinter night cold is hard,
the stars sparkle and shine.
Everyone sleeps in lonely farm
deep under midnights hour.
The moon walks its silent path,
the snow shines white under wood and pine tree,
the snow shines white on the roofs.
Only the gnome is awake.

The first werse of Viktor Rydbergs Tomten.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> Yeah, sorry about the late answer, I really don't see they could be different.


As you see climate.data.org website shows the village's average low in January 6°C warmer. So climate.data.org is an inaccurate weather website as you see.

I argued with that foreign person about that. He put climate.data.org averages for a turkish town in wikipedia, even though I say it is not true. It is unofficial and inaccurate weather website. I wanted to remove this unofficial source from wikipedia which he put but wikipedia banned me for wanting to remove this unofficial source from its website.

If a place's long term official averages are not available, leave it alone. Dont put unofficial, inaccurate sources in wikipedia. Unfortunately, wikipedia accepts that stupid source.

Göle is a colder place than Ardahan in Turkey as it is a higher elevated place. But in wikipedia, it looks opposite because of the unofficial source that foreign person put in wikipedia for Göle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardahan ( Ardahan has long term official averages)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göle ( The source for Göle is climate.data.org website)

Göle is where Turkish State Meteorological Service records lowest temps in the country throughout the year most of the time. And It is always colder than Ardahan according to the measurements of the official met service in the country as it is a higher elevated place.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The way you refer to it, it seems that you are right. I think Wikipedia can be better than its at times dubious reputation, but moderation there can be of varying quality, or stubborn. I once participated in an article about a local controversial incident here, and only after more than a month of writings and debates, one of the main experts (who was American but did have a relevant, scientific background) found out that Copenhagen is in Denmark, not in the Netherlands ...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> The way you refer to it, it seems that you are right. I think Wikipedia can be better than its at times dubious reputation, but moderation there can be of varying quality, or stubborn. I once participated in an article about a local controversial incident here, and only after more than a month of writings and debates, one of the main experts (who was American but did have a relevant, scientific background) found out that Copenhagen is in Denmark, not in the Netherlands ...


That stupid source remains in wikipedia since wikipedia accepts it as a source and it doesn't allow me to remove it.


----------

